# 75g Compressus tank pics



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Just having fun with the camera today, plus the tank was looking pretty decent, so I thought I'd share. I should have waited until I did a bit of maintenance on the tank before taking these, but oh well..
New foreground is starting to become reality, slowly but surely. 
--The single plant pic is the real Rotala indica. So many places sell Rotala rotundafolia as indica, thought I would share what the real submersed grown indica looks like. The bush pic is Micranthemum umbrosum, with Cryptocoryne parva around it.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

....wow that tank is beautiful mate , congrats , looks very natural as well , any tips as i cant seem to keep any real plants alive for very long !


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

SWEET


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

steveling said:


> SWEET


Thanks again, Pete!!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeez, that compressus is in a plant heaven, if you know what I mean.

But what is that in the upper left corner in the fifth pic, a big leaf or something?

Harry


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Beautiful planted tank as always dippy. Beautiful fish also, cant wait for my sanchezi to arrive at my door step on thursday. 
E


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looking very good dippy.. is that dwarf hairgrass in the front? If so, how do you think it would do without CO2 but still at 2wpg and a good dosing schedule? Also, what plant is that furthest to the right in the back?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you big showoff!!









awesome as always dippy


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

B E A U T I F U L


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Looking very good dippy.. is that dwarf hairgrass in the front? If so, how do you think it would do without CO2 but still at 2wpg and a good dosing schedule? Also, what plant is that furthest to the right in the back?


L. aromatica <--- wont get beatiful w/o co2 and high lights (3wpg)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Beautiful planted tank as always dippy. Beautiful fish also, cant wait for my sanchezi to arrive at my door step on thursday.
> E


Thanks friend! I got this guy from Crosshairs.. Someone else packed him though, I was supposed to get a rhom.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

wow, sweet tank. You've balanced beauty w/ danger quite effectively.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> wow, sweet tank. You've balanced beauty w/ danger quite effectively.










LOL I never looked at it that way! Thanks for that comment!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Awsome. I like that hairgrass, it looks great. I've been debating trying Giant Hairgrass, but I'm not sure how it would do.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Awsome. I like that hairgrass, it looks great. I've been debating trying Giant Hairgrass, but I'm not sure how it would do.


Do you mean Eleocharis montevidensis? If so, I thought of using it too, but it is so thick, and it gets over 2' tall. If it was grown well, it would bust out of the tank, and look like a pond or something. I won't even try it because of that, but go for it..
When are you starting a thread with your planted tank, or putting a pic up in the 'show your planted tank' thread?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> When are you starting a thread with your planted tank, or putting a pic up in the 'show your planted tank' thread?


I've been thinking about making one here soon. I recently got rid of about 75% of my plants, leaving only 18 Saggitaria and 3 Amazon Swords, and the tank is kinda empty. I'll snap a new pic here soon. Right now I'm debating the kinds of plants I wanna use, and I'm still not sure yet. You have any suggestions of south american plants that will do well in my setup?

How do you think Giant Hairgrass will do under 2.20wpg and excel? I think I may try Vallis americana though, even though it gets huge.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> You have any suggestions of south american plants that will do well in my setup?


Heteranthera zosterifolia (but it does better with higher light) E tenellus(great s american all purpose grassy plant) or, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis.., Alternanthera reineckii 'lilacina' or 'rosaefolia', Bacopa australis, Egeria najas, Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Myriophyllum mattogrossense, various Echinodorus swords, and.. Potamogeton gayi


> How do you think Giant Hairgrass will do under 2.20wpg and excel? I think I may try Vallis americana though, even though it gets huge.


I think it would do ok, but the Vals don't like excell much. They tend to melt in excell tanks


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Dippy!

I think I might try Hairgrass then. I'm really suprised the amount of plants that I could keep in my setup.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Thanks Dippy!
> 
> I think I might try Hairgrass then. I'm really suprised the amount of plants that I could keep in my setup.


you could keep so many plants in 2wpg. It all depends on how much of a command over the water column you have/are willing to have, consistent lighting times, good maintenance.


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

very nice


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm just speecless.......


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dude, that tank is off the hook. My compliments on your hard work.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> very nice


Thanks oblene!



> i'm just speecless.......


Thanks a lot Outh!


> Dude, that tank is off the hook. My compliments on your hard work.


Thanks a ton, Jerry! I appreciate that! It sort of has been a lot of work.. the plants grow at an alarming rate, it is almost a 2nd job to keep them trimmed! 
I have had them growing all the way across the top of the tank, until it was dark in there before.. lol It was ugly then lol

But.. Do you think it is too pretty for a piranha tank? lol


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Great job on the tank Dippy.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> But.. Do you think it is too pretty for a piranha tank? lol


Damn straight, you need to get yourself some real fish bro, like discus


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^then I would not have a place for my beloved compressus


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Damn straight, you need to get yourself some real fish bro, like discus


quit herassing dippy and show some respect to the plant king on this site...

gets better every time i see this tank man...

you get that grass to fill out like no other... you raise the standards sir...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

beautiful tank dippy, i love the dwarf hairgrass look.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> quit herassing dippy and show some respect to the plant king on this site...


Thanks for sticking up for me bro!! LOL


> gets better every time i see this tank man...
> you get that grass to fill out like no other... you raise the standards sir...


And thanks for your positive, and encouraging comments! I really do appreciate it. Too bad Canadian customs are so tough.. I'd ship you plants!


> beautiful tank dippy, i love the dwarf hairgrass look.


Thanks! Me too.. The foreground of this tank was in shambles for 6+ months.. I waited 'till I could find a cheap source of a ton of hairgrass to do it. 
I had some when I first started the tank, but I didn't add enough plants to the tank in the beginning, and lost it..


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow ur tank looks awsome. makes the tank look more like a piranha natural environment


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks! I think live plants look great, but as far as a natural environment, I don't think I achieved that too well.. Personally..

In the wild, there seems to be 1-2 sp. of plant, and lots of debris on the bottom, like sticks, rotting leaves, mud, or sand..
Rarely would you find such a diverse amount of plants in one little cove, where the plants all went from short to tall.. 
I'm not really sure, but it seems a tad stretched for a natural setting


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

if that tank was on the bottom of the amazon rivers im sure ALOT of compressus would be fighting over that realestate, just because its not 100% natural doesnt mean your fish wouldnt like it way better than sum crummy mud and sticks.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> if that tank was on the bottom of the amazon rivers im sure ALOT of compressus would be fighting over that realestate, just because its not 100% natural doesnt mean your fish wouldnt like it way better than sum crummy mud and sticks.










thanks for sharing, that made my night


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, I just recieved an email from Jeff Senske of Aquarium Design Group











> hey- Jeff Senske from ADG here. I was wondering if you might allow me
> to use a shot of your tank in a presentation I am giving at ADA
> headquarters in Japan. It will be during the Natuire Aquarium Party 2006, and
> is on the American aquascaping scene. If interested, you can just e-mail
> ...


My tank will be used in a presentation to show how the planted tank hobby is going in the good 'ole USA!








(probably to show them what not to do lol)


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Dippy! About damn time you get recognition further then P-Fury!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

OMG that must b the best planted tank ever
GJ!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Congrats Dippy! About damn time you get recognition further then P-Fury!


Thanks Tibs! It was a suprise!! I wonder how many Japanese ppl will enjoy looking at my tank??!! LOL


> OMG that must b the best planted tank ever


Thank you very much!! But... I can assure you! there are some serious planted tanks out there that make mine look like a heap. I'm telling you! Google Takashi Amano, aquascaping, planted tank, or something.. you should see tanks that make mine look like child's play


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > Congrats Dippy! About damn time you get recognition further then P-Fury!
> 
> 
> Thanks Tibs! It was a suprise!! I wonder how many Japanese ppl will enjoy looking at my tank??!! LOL
> ...


Your tanks are far better then his, I read his thing in TFH every month, and his tanks are way too over the top IMO. Its so retarded too how he calls it the 'Nature' Aquarium, as his tanks are about as far from it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Your tanks are far better then his, I read his thing in TFH every month, and his tanks are way too over the top IMO. Its so retarded too how he calls it the 'Nature' Aquarium, as his tanks are about as far from it.


???!!??!?!!?!!?!!???!!?!?!!!?!!!!????!~!
Huh?
My what is far better than his? are you kidding? he is way outta my league!
I agree that he has set up about 400 more tanks than me.. And he has incredible hardscaping items, and so much $$ to get any plant that he needs, in any quantity.. 
But props to the man himself!

How about ADG out of Texas? Have you seen any of thier tanks? ~more great stuff.. but they use all ADA products lol


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I can only wish my tank in time looks as healthy and lush as yours do


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I can only wish my tank in time looks as healthy and lush as yours do


I think that it will! Be patient, and you will have to learn from experience, the different algea problems.. 
But once you go through them, you will be unstoppable!!!!


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

omg your my idol lol


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

once again dippy amazes me 























i think im going to try a planted tank just because of how nice this one is

/inspired by dippy


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mikfleye said:


> once again dippy amazes me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dippy inspired me too, and its definatly a love/hate relation ship. I love keeping plants, but I hate the addiction it started. Just today I built a Co2 reactor.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> omg your my idol lol


Please--I'm flattered, but please.. Do not think of me like that.. I am a stinky, sweaty, normal person just like anyone else. I am not worthy to be an idol, and no other person is either.. (I know you were joking anyways lol)


> once again dippy amazes me
> i think im going to try a planted tank just because of how nice this one is
> 
> /inspired by dippy


Bro.. Thanks!
It is a pain, and a lot of work, trust that. It is much, much harder to accomplish than a rock and driftwood tank.
be prepared for a lot more reading, learning, planting, trimming, scrubbing disgusting algea, spending $$, trying to figure out what you did wrong wor days, scrubbing algea for days, having your plants in a bin of water for days while you do all of that, etc etc.. If you want to give a high tech tank a shot








But I'm all behind you, and will help you as much as I can if you make that descision











> Dippy inspired me too, and its definatly a love/hate relation ship. I love keeping plants, but I hate the addiction it started. Just today I built a Co2 reactor.


Thanks Tibs!
I am glad you didn't say you hate me! I hear exactly what you are saying about the hobby.
sometimes it gets to be too much.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

i like the short grass in the front, what's it called? Is it easy to care for?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> i like the short grass in the front, what's it called? Is it easy to care for?


It is dwarf hairgrass, or Eleocharis acicularis. It needs lots of ferts, fine gravel, lots of light, and CO2 for decent growth rate.
You can grow it at lower light, but it will grow a lot slower.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

It is def a love/hate relationship

I LOVE the look

I HATE the algae


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> It is def a love/hate relationship
> 
> I LOVE the look
> 
> I HATE the algae


I am the same way, but if you stick it out, you will find that it is something that is out of balance that is causing the algea. You CAN conquer 98% of algea in your tank.
Try things! Have you tried dosing more nitrates, adding more plants, and/or changing the way you have your CO2 setup?
If not, try these in whatever order you want.. But I will guarantee if there is still a problem, it will be a different one after that.. then you will conquer that one, by a different way.. then you will be on your way to a very beautiful tank!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Dont want to derail your thread dippy but i love the way hairgrass looks and your tank gave me alot of ideas but i wanted to ask if youve had any experience with Marsilea quadrifolia, id love to plant my tank with lots of DHG, micro sword and Marsilea quadrifolia for foregrounds, is the Marsilea quadrifolia a good plant for that kind of intentions?? thanks
-Josh


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't think you are derailing.
In my experience, multiple foreground plants is harder to pull off to look good in a planted tank.
It can start looking like different aquascapes forced into 1 tank or something.
But, it can look good with some planning, with the right plants.. like for instance, glosso with E tenellus micro looks great together, if the tenellus can be kept towards the midground
I like the look of Cryptorocyne parva with hairgrass.. or the Marsilia might look great as a break in the hairgrass, in a thick patch
but quadrafolia is a slow grower, so it would take a good while to accomplish.. As for the micro sword.. I love the plant, but I'm having a hard time picturing how you would incorporate it with the hairgrass..


----------

